# Anyone shipped house contents and/or a car to Cyprus?



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi - as per title - interested in experiences/costs shipping household contents and or a UK car to Cyprus

Thanks

Jim


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

We did this in 2014, moving from Belfast, Northern Ireland to Polis Chrysochous in Paphos District. First of all, you need a company which does International Removals which entails much more than domestic removals. Packing a container for international travel involves much paperwork and expertise for making the most of the available space in a container. Packing took 2-3 days and shipping 4-5 weeks. All boxes etc were supplied.

I had two quotes - one was for a 20ft container which would have cost £4,860. Unfortunately, our furniture was estimated to exceed this size, so we accepted the second quote for a 40ft container which was £6,540. This allowed us to also fit our car in the container. Costs were for a complete service which included delivery to our new home, unpacking and where necessary, reassembly of furniture (beds etc). Insurance is an optional extra at 3% of the value of the goods.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> We did this in 2014, moving from Belfast, Northern Ireland to Polis Chrysochous in Paphos District. First of all, you need a company which does International Removals which entails much more than domestic removals. Packing a container for international travel involves much paperwork and expertise for making the most of the available space in a container. Packing took 2-3 days and shipping 4-5 weeks. All boxes etc were supplied.
> 
> I had two quotes - one was for a 20ft container which would have cost £4,860. Unfortunately, our furniture was estimated to exceed this size, so we accepted the second quote for a 40ft container which was £6,540. This allowed us to also fit our car in the container. Costs were for a complete service which included delivery to our new home, unpacking and where necessary, reassembly of furniture (beds etc). Insurance is an optional extra at 3% of the value of the goods.


Very useful - thanks

Did that include any import fees etc. Including for the car? 

Jim


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

We were not liable for any import fees as everything, including the car, was for personal use. The only stipulation at the time regarding the car was that it had to have been owned for a minimum of 6 months before import. We could each have brought over a car in our individual names if we so wished. If I recall correctly, a car owned for less than 6 months would have been subject to import fees on resale in Cyprus. 

Of course, this was all before Brexit when we were members of the EU so things have obviously changed since then...


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> We were not liable for any import fees as everything, including the car, was for personal use. The only stipulation at the time regarding the car was that it had to have been owned for a minimum of 6 months before import. We could each have brought over a car in our individual names if we so wished. If I recall correctly, a car owned for less than 6 months would have been subject to import fees on resale in Cyprus.
> 
> Of course, this was all before Brexit when we were members of the EU so things have obviously changed since then...


Thanks  

Jim


----------

